# I want to get a MK-70 knitting machine



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

I would really like to get a MK-70 knitting machine. 

Does anyone have one that they are willing to part with?

Does anyone know where I can find a MK-70 knitting machine that is for sale?

For those of you who have a MK-70, what do you like the most or like the least about it?

Thank you.

-kittykitty


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a MK-70 which I hardly use but wont get rid of. My excuse for keeping it is.....if I have to go into sheltered accommodation it wont take up so much room.....or a nicer excuse.....if I ever have a holiday home it will go there. 
They are lovely...hard to find...machines that are a mid gauge and will knit hand yarn.


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I have a MK-70 which I hardly use but wont get rid of. My excuse for keeping it is.....if I have to go into sheltered accommodation it wont take up so much room.....or a nicer excuse.....if I ever have a holiday home it will go there.
> They are lovely...hard to find...machines that are a mid gauge and will knit hand yarn.


Ah...those are great reasons for having (keeping) a MK70. It's a shame that they are no longer being made.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

kittykitty said:


> Ah...those are great reasons for having (keeping) a MK70. It's a shame that they are no longer being made.


Agree with you...wish someome would start to manufacture them again!

I have a Studio 121,it's a metal bed machine,no ribber,needles are spaced 11mm..Originally produced in the 80's.Not many were produced..have wondered why Silver-Reed doesn't start manufacturing them again..with so many new MKers that like the bulky KM.

Sandra


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Have you checked with Newton's? I hear they have one.


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

There is currently an MK 70 on eBay. They opening bid is $400 which I think is way out of line. I don't know how to send the link to the auction as I'm on an iPad and don't know if its even possible. But if you go to ebay and search in crafts>yarn>crochet/knitting>knitting machines and narrow your search within knitting machines to MK 70 it should come up. Says its brand new. Been on a shelf for 20 years. Good luck.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

All MK70 are expensive. I think one of the reasons is because it is a portable machine. The second is because it is a punchcard machine. The carriage was made as similar to the metal machines, i.e. carriage has tuck/slip/fairisle/cast on/plain on the cam lever. Which is not a standard item on most plastic machines.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Lyn in IL said:


> There is currently an MK 70 on eBay. They opening bid is $400 which I think is way out of line. I don't know how to send the link to the auction as I'm on an iPad and don't know if its even possible. But if you go to ebay and search in crafts>yarn>crochet/knitting>knitting machines and narrow your search within knitting machines to MK 70 it should come up. Says its brand new. Been on a shelf for 20 years. Good luck.


Actually, the start bid is not unreasonable. I've often seen winning bids way over $400.

As Cheryl (30Knitter) explained, they're highly seeked for. Personally, it's not my cup of tea. So, here's the eBay listing for those that would like one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KNITTING-MACHINE-STUDIO-MK-70-/181151985336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2d7feeb8


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If this is the one that was recently on ebay. It sold already for $500.


----------



## pamarwill (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a knitmaster MK70 I would like to sell as I knit professionally for a designer and don't have the time to use it. It works well but all the work I do is on a 4.5 standard gauge. I am in the U.K.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Have you checked with Newton's? I hear they have one.


So how much is it?


----------



## pamarwill (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking for a reasonable offer please. x


----------



## ksc375 (Aug 27, 2013)

i have model hx 350 brother home kniter i am willing to sell if you can get back to me pm sharon chapman 700 n bentsen palm lot 375 mission texas 78572 9565800830


----------



## kathryniwhite (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, do you still have your MK70 for sale? K If so, I can be contact on [email protected]


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

kittykitty said:


> I would really like to get a MK-70 knitting machine.
> 
> Does anyone have one that they are willing to part with?
> 
> ...


I have one that I will sell. I am located near Toronto, ON. Canada 🇨🇦


----------



## kathryniwhite (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, it would be good to have a general idea of how much you're looking for for the MK70. Thanks.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Not $500.00


----------



## kathryniwhite (Nov 1, 2015)

Is $200 acceptable?


----------

